# NAMM 2016 Discussion Thread



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thought i would start a thread to discuss the new products everyone is excited about being released at NAMM this year!! So far many companies have done press releases on their pedals that are coming out. Many with some really cool stuff! I am particularly impressed (and a bit mad, Just got my beatbuddy) with Digitech listening to the masses and coming out with the Trio+. 

http://digitech.com/en-US/products/trio-plus

TC electronics has also upped their looping game and released the Ditto X4! Happy discussing!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Really excited about lefties getting snubbed again...

Being a lefty is kinda like being a fan of a terrible sports team. At the beginning of the every year you have hope, only to be eventually snapped back into the dismal reality of the situation.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Jim Dunlop & MXR have a few treats in store.
I'm excited about the Echoplex delay.
http://www.jimdunlop.com/product/ep103-echoplex-delay
And his new Studio Compressor.
http://www.jimdunlop.com/product/studio-compressor

Interesting to see, the delay has tap!!! And yes, pre-amp.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Clever move from Ernie ball!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes. Yes. Yes.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

tomsy49 said:


> Thought i would start a thread to discuss the new products everyone is excited about being released at NAMM this year!! So far many companies have done press releases on their pedals that are coming out. Many with some really cool stuff! I am particularly impressed (and a bit mad, Just got my beatbuddy) with Digitech listening to the masses and coming out with the Trio+.
> 
> http://digitech.com/en-US/products/trio-plus
> 
> TC electronics has also upped their looping game and released the Ditto X4! Happy discussing!



Crap! I shoulda known that would the feature they'd add (looping). It's the only shortcoming of the pedal that I discovered when I bought the first one. I bet they held out on that feature on purpose! Grrr..


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

*NAMM 2016: Editors' Picks – Day 1*
http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/23689-namm-2016-editors-picks-day-1


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's restricted to pedals, but there is a nice roundup or new releases here: http://www.effectsdatabase.com/events/namm/2016


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> It's restricted to pedals, but there is a nice roundup or new releases here: http://www.effectsdatabase.com/events/namm/2016


The guy from FX database is a robot, he knows EVERYTHING about new fx, compagnies, collaboration, news... I wonder if he sleep sometime!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The mini Ibanez Analog Delay and the Empress Reverb have my attention. I'd like to see some video demos. The Ernie Ball ambient delay thing is kind cool...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> The guy from FX database is a robot, he knows EVERYTHING about new fx, compagnies, collaboration, news... I wonder if he sleep sometime!


Actually, these days manufacturers send him stuff. He doesn't have to search much.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

When I see the products at the NAMM show, I find all the pedal manufacturers pushing a lot of redundant products. I am sure of lot of the pedals are the same, just under a slightly different name in many cases. Does anyone else find the same thing?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> When I see the products at the NAMM show, I find all the pedal manufacturers pushing a lot of redundant products. I am sure of lot of the pedals are the same, just under a slightly different name in many cases. Does anyone else find the same thing?


When I see the products at the _car_ show, I find all the _auto_ manufacturers pushing a lot of redundant products. I am sure of lot of the _cars_ are the same, just under a slightly different name in many cases. Does anyone else find the same thing?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's probably just me, but of all the NAMM 2016 videos I've seen so far, what has elicited the most interest for me is the new Korg Minilogue Synth. Pretty dang powerful unit for the price.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Seems to be a synth focus at this year's show. Does this mean music on the radio will be synth based? Time will tell I guess


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Friedman Pedals!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't need another OD, wait! Friedman has one?!? Well, maybe just one more the …


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Ya, I thought I was done going through overdrive pedals, but the BE sounds really good. The Rockett Tour Series has a couple of new ones as well that are really tempting me. Must. Resist.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Who's gonna win product of the month. Any guesses? Or has it already been announced?


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I was really hoping that Bogner would finally release the new La Grange pedal. Guess it's never gonna happen.


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm pretty excited to try the Empress reverb!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

beer setting?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I saw that too. Is that the one that makes you think you sound better than you actually do?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I like the reference to Cat in the Hat, with the Thing 1 and Thing2 controls.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It still has the save button next to the scroll button, which I personally found very troublesome with my delay. Great tones, but surely it could go somewhere less likely to get stepped on...


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

The Korg Minilogue was mentioned earlier. As a visual learner (and rememberer) I really like the oscilloscope wave-form viewer they put on the Minilogue. It's the first time I've seen one on a piece of music gear and I like it a lot.

I've often thought a just such an oscilloscope display at the end of my pedalboard would be great to see the extent and type of clipping. Of course changes in the time domain would be harder to visualize with such a device unless it had some kind of memory and could convey this information. A normalized persistent trace that faded with time is one way I can think of that could do this.

While I'm not a keyboard player, I have been known to noodle or pick out parts to enter into a DAW and clean up there for recording. So this synth will be on my watch list. Looks like a huge step up in capability from the Microkorg at about the same price point and analog to boot. Plus the Microkorg should start popping up on the used market and hopefully for a lot less than it normally shows up for.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I agree about the mini-scope. VERY nice accessory. Don't expect the Mikrokorg to start showing up cheap, though. The Line 6 M5 contains *all* the models from the modulation, delay, and distortion modeller floor pedals (and more), with the same audio quality, and generally retails for around $150. That doesn't seem to stop folks from continuing to sell their individual modeller pedals on kijiji for [email protected] Go figure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2016)

mister.zed said:


> The Korg Minilogue was mentioned earlier. As a visual learner (and rememberer) I really like the oscilloscope wave-form viewer they put on the Minilogue. It's the first time I've seen one on a piece of music gear and I like it a lot.


Colleague at work who has a really bad synth habit ordered one. Hoping to put my hands on it this week as he had it shipped to the office.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

iaresee said:


> Colleague at work who has a really bad synth habit ordered one. Hoping to put my hands on it this week as he had it shipped to the office.


Well then Ian, please do report back if you get your hands on it! I'm curious to know how easy it is dial in good original sounds and then modify them in a musically interesting way on the fly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2016)

mister.zed said:


> Well then Ian, please do report back if you get your hands on it! I'm curious to know how easy it is dial in good original sounds and then modify them in a musically interesting way on the fly.


I'll report back but I'm a total synth amateur when it comes to using them. Especially the dialing in of the sounds. I tend to run factory bank patches when I play soft synths.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The digitech Trio+ got my attention.

I just have to wait for Tomsy49 to sell his...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

adcandour said:


> The digitech Trio+ got my attention....


Or you could pick up an original Trio for cheap? 
To me? How many song parts are needed? Trio=3, the "+" =5.
I do need to look it up but are the rhythms very different?
I'm thinking S/H Trio for about $150.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Honestly, if I could get a Trio cheap due to the fact that everyone wants to upgrade to the +, I would totally do it. There's no reason you really NEED the looper and the trio in the same unit. If anyone wants to upgrade lemme know, we can work something out.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> Or you could pick up an original Trio for cheap?
> To me? How many song parts are needed? Trio=3, the "+" =5.
> I do need to look it up but are the rhythms very different?
> I'm thinking S/H Trio for about $150.
> ...


Sorry bud, I've got one myself. The built in looper (overdubbing) is key for me.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

adcandour said:


> Sorry bud, I've got one myself. The built in looper (overdubbing) is key for me.


For the ignorant (me), so the "+" is a Trio with ditto built in.& new bits.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> For the ignorant (me), so the "+" is a Trio with ditto built in.& new bits.


It's the trio with the jamman.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

adcandour said:


> The digitech Trio+ got my attention.
> 
> I just have to wait for Tomsy49 to sell his...


I'll give you first dibs if i do sell it haha!



bzrkrage said:


> For the ignorant (me), so the "+" is a Trio with ditto built in.& new bits.


The big selling point for me was not only the looper to set up rhythm on a particular section but the fact that you can use any of the 5 song parts in any sequence for any number of bars and not have to touch the pedal other than starting the song sequence. So you can have any 5 parts play in any length and order for a full length of song you see fit. Also each of the 5 song parts can be used with a secondary intensity so theres almost 10 different song parts you could use for endless possibilities. You can also save your Jams to an SD card to store up to 12 songs. Having three "tempos" of basslines once the trio+ has learned your progression will allow you to play more naturally while in the learning state and the bass line won't be playing lead once they kick in like the old trio.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm wondering - if you play with one of these instead of a rhythm section, who's gonna hit on your girlfriend and drink all your beer? 

How much are these again? Might be a good deal at $1000!


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm stoked for (and will at some point this year get): 

-Boss VB-2W 
-Neunaber Immerse 
-Ibanez mini analog delay 
-Sequential/Oberheim oB-6 

Great NAMM this was.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The Trio could be cool just for playing at home on your own...


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Just an update, got an email today that my Trio+ has shipped! Will report back when i get it!


----------

